

MIT setting up industrial-scale graphene printing press - grannyg00se
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/09/mit-setting-up-industrial-scale-graphene-printing-press.php

======
Qz
Straight out of the opening pages of The Diamond Age!

